# Found my best friend in a skip



## Sii (Feb 11, 2016)

My cat was the most loving freindly ,patient friend I have ever had , he used to come lie in bed with me and cuddle , he did so much and he is truly irreplaceable 

He didn't come back after going out Friday night , we looked in a neighbours skip and found him dead with a head injury partially covered with rubble  

Absolutely heart breaking , we wanted to know how he died , the first vet didn't think it was a rtc but the second vet said he thought it was so its distressing as we don't get why someone would put him in a skip and cover him up! 

This was my worst nightmare I just prayed everyday that something like this would never happen and that we would be lucky but it's happened and I can't believe it 

None of the neighbours heard or saw anything , he died barely 2 years old...


----------



## BowieBoy (Jan 19, 2016)

Sii, I'm so sorry for the loss of your cat. I recently lost a cat to a rta and I can completely empathise with your wish to get answers. I'm afraid you may never know what happened but you say he had a head injury so it's likely it happened quickly.

I can't tell you why someone would put him in a skip... It's possible that he was killed by a rta and someone misguidedly thought that moving him out of the road and into a skip was for the best. I can't imagine that that person has ever known the love of a cat though, because your cat deserved better. Fortunately, he knew better throughout his life, which is what truly matters. The fact that you care enough to search for answers on here and with the vets tells me this. 

Try to focus on the happy times you had with him. And if you're struggling, come on here, or consider contacting one of the pet bereavement helplines that are listed in the stickies on this section of the forum. 

Be kind to yourself. You and your kitty are in my thoughts tonight x


----------



## gizmocrystal (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry. 
What a thing to go through. There are no words I can say to you, having lost my girl a couple of weeks ago, the pain is unbareable I know.

Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry to read about your poor fur baby. There are no words xx


----------



## Sii (Feb 11, 2016)

Thank you for all your kind words, it's very kind of you all


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry, that's very sad. RIP little one.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad - so sorry for your loss


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What a heart-breaking thing to happen. What a shock. So sorry for your sad loss ((XX)).


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss  He was probably hit by a car but what a callous thing for someone to dump your poor baby in a skip  Grief takes so many forms and you need to take your time to come to terms with this sad event. 
RIP beloved boy x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness .... I'm so very, very sorry and what a horrible thing for someone to do - maybe they thought it was better than leaving him where he was but, even so ..... 

I'm so sorry you've lost your boy xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss...probably someone had to clean up and thought it was feral cat..RIP kitty...


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh my god, I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, little one.


----------

